# Drivers needed for Seanix computer



## coffeeit (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't the solution to your problem, however i can't find a driver for my Seanix seanote laptop sn : ****.(Edit Wrench) The seanix site has no drivers for vista, does anyone know where i can find a video driver for my laptop?
Here is my system configuration:
2224-0059 CPU Intel NB Pentium M 735 1.70Ghz 2MB 400FSB 
3011-1223 Video Cards NB Integrated Video n Vidia GeForce 6600 128MB 
3020-2001 Network Cards NB Integrated Modem 56K V.92 
3031-0092 Network Cards NB Intel 802.11a/b/g Pro Wireless 2915ABG 
3031-1107 Network Cards NB Integrated 10/100/1000 LAN 
3041-1610 Network Cards NB Integrated Intel High Definition Audio 
3050-1101 Network Cards NB Integrated IEEE 1394 Firewire 
4403-0218 Notebook NBK P-M 479 15.4 WXGA Z71V NV66 
4405-0002 Notebook Options NB Integrated Speakers 
4430-0018 Notebook Options NB/ACC Carry Case Standard 
4435-1039 Notebook Options NB/MEM DDR2 PC2-4300 512MB SODIM Apacer ( x 2) 
4437-0060 Notebook Options NB/HDD 5400rpm PATA 120G 8MB WD1200VE 
4440-0097 Notebook Options NB DVD RW +/- DL For Z71V Asus 
5020-0166 Label/Stickers Logo Intel P-M System Label 
5020-0171 Label/Stickers Logo Intel Centrino Mobi le Outside Box Label 
5020-0172 Label/Stickers Logo Intel Centrino Mobi le Notebook Label 
5020-0220 Label/Stickers Logo Seanote Cover Uni 
5210-0208 Operating Systems OS COA WIN XP Media Center Ed 2005 
5330-0155 Software SW WinDVD v5.0 For Media Centre 
7010-0059 Warranty N 1 Year Notebook Ltd Depot Wty 
7070-0026 Warranty Royalty MS WIN XP Media Center Edition 



Serial Number: available upon request (edited by TriggerFinger)

Thanks for your help in putting my in the right direction.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome i looked at the seanix site and cannot access the areas this requires a six digit serial. i will therefore assume you have looked there, you could try something like drivermax and see if it can come up with something, what i dont quite understand is if they as you say dont have drivers for vista how you got the comp to run it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not positive on this but give this one a try> http://download.cnet.com/Video-nVid...-Q-Driver-Version-A01/3000-2108_4-106637.html


----------



## coffeeit (Apr 13, 2009)

I used the xp video drivers from the drivers manuf cd but this time no go. I am turning back xp .... heck with vista
I will try the drivers and let you know.


----------

